# 1984 Mobile Home Redo



## OldRedFord (Jan 18, 2012)

So I decided I needed to be closer then 40 miles away from work. (Thats one way)

I found a trailer for rent real close to work for less then $100 a month. Its been vacant for some time and crackheads had stripped a lot of the wiring out of it. Im completely gutting the inside and starting fresh. 

What follows are the pictures of the work over the past two weeks. I spend two hours there after work most days and just keep plugging along. 

The first six pictures are of the state of the trailer before starting work. 























































The rest are of the demo. 

First to go were the kitchen cabinets. The cabinets under the sink were made out of 2x4s and plywood. Im moving the kitchen against the 12' wide end wall of the trailer to make better use of the small space. That and in this part of the trailer there are three layers of plywood on the floor. :? 



















After that I just kept going along ripping down the sheetrock off the walls. Off the living room there was a small 8 x 8 room that had no use to me. One of the walls backed up to the bathtub and this wall was rotten away at the bottom. So I gutted that room and the bathroom. Also in the bathroom the floor under the sink vanity and toilet is totally rotten away. The toilet is half way through the floor. 



















Im adding about 6' to the bedroom in the back, the bathroom will be bigger and I am creating a actual laundry room. The trailer did have forced air heat but judging by the condition of the floor around the furnace I am betting the insides are shot.


----------



## OldRedFord (Jan 18, 2012)

The last four show where I stopped for the weekend. I also decided to save the drywall demo in the bedroom for later. Hopefully there is nothing living in the walls.  

Some of teh insulation in other parts had remains of acorns in the fiberglass. 














































There is also another trailer on the lot that I can strip of anything I need. Then if I want to I can demo it and haull off whatever to the scrap yard, burn the rest.....and I have permission to put up a shop. :thup: 

The trailer I am working on is small, 11 x 48 but its big enough for one person. Also has a screen porch on the front.


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

That's quite The project you have there....Good luck! I imagine after a few weeks, it will look totally different.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

$100.00 a month for what?
Your doing all the work for free? Who's paying for materials?
Not worth it it my opion.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

joecaption said:


> $100.00 a month for what?
> Your doing all the work for free? Who's paying for materials?
> Not worth it it my opion.


Very good questions!


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

"if" the rent "stays" at $100. then it will be worth it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I would make sure it was in writing and notarized.


----------



## twostuds (Apr 25, 2012)

Yowzers! Looks like a pretty tall order. Will look great when you're done though.


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes tell us more about this arrangement where you are renting a mobile home and doing the renovations.


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

Just me, but I wouldn't be doing that much work on something I didn't own, unless I was getting paid.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm thoroughly confused about the motivation behind this also....


----------



## Jim F (Mar 4, 2010)

OP seems to have abandoned this thread and presumably the mobile home. Too bad. I know a few people that rebuild these things. I was looking forward to watching his progress.


----------

